# Putnam Hitch Is Out Of Business, What To Do For Hardware?



## thefulminator

I just received my Putnam XDR 25217 for my 1999 Silverado which I ordered from Amazon. When it arrived there was no hardware kit for it so I called Putman to get one. I was informed that they are "no longer in operation" and could not provide me with one. When I pressed the guy on the phone for what exactly that meant, he finally said they are closed down with no date to reopen.

So my question is, do I try to make up my own hardware kit or return the XDR? The bolts shouldn't be a problem but the spacers might be.


----------



## clarkely

You may want to try these poeple Hitchesonline

I had gotten a putnam adjustable hitch from them, they acted like they had a lot of Putnam parts in stock............you may need to return it to amazon as incomplete and buy new from them.
This place had the cheapest i could find.............and they are 1 day shipping from me......

I found out putnam when i tried to order a putnam on their website...it said you must call..........they then informed me about them going out of business, but that they had a lot of stock for sale...........


----------



## Y-Guy

Sounds like you might be best to send it back to Amazon for a refund or let them track down the parts if it was incomplete.


----------



## thefulminator

I have been asking around at work. We have some guys who are tooling designers and fabricators who tell me it would be pretty easy to make up the parts kit. I can get grade 5 or 8 bolts. The problem is that the installation sheet makes it look like some of the spacers are tapered to match the frame. They recommended a local welding shop that is also a hitch distributor. Even if they don't have the Putnam brand spacers, they should either have another brand or can make their own. I hadn't thought of it but the guys at work suggested taking a piece of angle steel the same thickness as the frame, trimming off one leg and make the tapered spacers from it. They would then have the same slope as the frame and would mate to make a parallel surface for the nut to seat on.

I already tried Hitchesonline. They don't have any hardware kits and would only say, next time try us first.


----------



## Nathan

I'd be calling Amazon and having a little chat with them.


----------



## thefulminator

I've already called Amazon. The reciever I ordered was the last one in stock and they don't have the hardware kit. They have offered to refund in full or give me a discount if I want to keep it.


----------



## thefulminator

It looks like my options are to use the one I have or nothing. Nobody on line seems to have them is stock. I'm guessing they all used to ship directly from Putnam.


----------



## clarkely

thefulminator said:


> I have been asking around at work. We have some guys who are tooling designers and fabricators who tell me it would be pretty easy to make up the parts kit. I can get grade 5 or 8 bolts. The problem is that the installation sheet makes it look like some of the spacers are tapered to match the frame. They recommended a local welding shop that is also a hitch distributor. Even if they don't have the Putnam brand spacers, they should either have another brand or can make their own. I hadn't thought of it but the guys at work suggested taking a piece of angle steel the same thickness as the frame, trimming off one leg and make the tapered spacers from it. They would then have the same slope as the frame and would mate to make a parallel surface for the nut to seat on.
> 
> I already tried Hitchesonline. They don't have any hardware kits and would only say, next time try us first.


How are they.....................can you return to amazon and get the correct complete one from Hitches..........did they have in stock?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I would return it and get a different brand.

I don't think Amazon will have a problem with the return...but if they do, Visa will "help" you with the problem.


----------



## Katrina

I guess I don't understand what the spacers are used for.
I have a putnam class 5 on my 2005 chevy 2500 and the only hardware needed was nuts, bolts, and washers.
I would stick with the putnam if you can get the hardware together as it's a very well built hitch.
It's sad that they are out of business as I like mine so well, there would have been a putnam on every truck I owned for the rest of my life.

Edit: I found the install instructions for your hitch here
I can vouch that there is no taper to the spacers they show in the instructions.
Some 3/16" flat steel is all you would need to make them.


----------



## thefulminator

I went out and looked at my truck at lunch. The frame is made of formed C-channel so the flanges are completely flat. I'll just have on of my metal fab buddies make some blank 3/16" thick spacers the dimensions on the installation instructions for me and I can drill them myself. I'm not sure if the exisiting bolts in the truck are 1/2" or not but that will be easy to check. See parts here 25217 Installation Instructions

Katrina, did you use the bolts that came with the hitch or the ones that were already in the frame?


----------



## Katrina

thefulminator said:


> Katrina, did you use the bolts that came with the hitch or the ones that were already in the frame?


I'm going from memory here, but it seems like my OEM hitch had 4 bolts in the frame (2 on each side)
and the Putnam had 6 in the frame (3 on each side).
I used the 4 from the original hitch and 2 from the putnam hardware kit.


----------



## jasonrebecca

I would send it back, since they are closed up you would be out of luck warranty wise.
I would check to see if the local hitch dealers carry this


----------



## 3LEES

jasonrebecca said:


> I would send it back, since they are closed up you would be out of luck warranty wise.
> I would check to see if the local hitch dealers carry this


Don't send it back. You have purchased a great hitch. It will perform for you flawlessly.

Do as you siggested. Get someone to make up the 3/16" spacers and install it yourself. I installed mine in about an hour.

Make sure you torque the bolts properly and you'll be good to go.

Dan


----------



## thefulminator

I went to Glenn's Welding  in Lynnwood who is a local hitch installer. They not only told me to keep the hitch but GAVE me all the spacers for FREE. They don't carry bolts and told me where to find what I need. I had to drop by there to pick up a new 7-way connector and figured they would know what to do. I just have to pick up some grade 5 bolts tomorrow and I'll install on Saturday. Goodbye bounce.


----------



## Katrina

thefulminator said:


> I went to Glenn's Welding  in Lynnwood who is a local hitch installer. They not only told me to keep the hitch but GAVE me all the spacers for FREE. They don't carry bolts and told me where to find what I need. I had to drop by there to pick up a new 7-way connector and figured they would know what to do. I just have to pick up some grade 5 bolts tomorrow and I'll install on Saturday. Goodbye bounce.


Goodbye bounce is right.
You'll be happy with that receiver after it's installed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> I went to Glenn's Welding in Lynnwood who is a local hitch installer. They not only told me to keep the hitch but GAVE me all the spacers for FREE. They don't carry bolts and told me where to find what I need. I had to drop by there to pick up a new 7-way connector and figured they would know what to do. I just have to pick up some grade 5 bolts tomorrow and I'll install on Saturday. Goodbye bounce.


What hitch did you have before this?

Oh...I LOVE your signature line.

Go Beavs!!


----------



## Nathan

thefulminator said:


> I went to Glenn's Welding  in Lynnwood who is a local hitch installer. They not only told me to keep the hitch but GAVE me all the spacers for FREE. They don't carry bolts and told me where to find what I need. I had to drop by there to pick up a new 7-way connector and figured they would know what to do. I just have to pick up some grade 5 bolts tomorrow and I'll install on Saturday. Goodbye bounce.


Great news!


----------



## thefulminator

I've got the stock GM class III that came on the truck. I never had problems with it because I was only hauling a Jayco popup trailer. After buying the 21RS last year I could really feel the bounce. My wife would start getting car sick on certain stretches of road so I'm installing the XDR tomorrow.


----------



## 3LEES

The new Putnam will help with your porpoising a BUNCH! Just make sure you check the WD hitch after you install the Putnam. You prolly will have to re-install the hitch to accomodate the change in height.

You also might want to consider upgrading your shocks. I changed my OEM shocks to KYB Monomax. They smoothed out the ride even more.

Now my DW will spell me from driving. Before the upgrades that would have NEVER happened.

Dan


----------



## Rollrs45

You may have to replace your safety chains, too. I installed the Putnam and realized my chains were a bit too short for the setup. Not a big deal, just something you may want to check before heading out on a trip. Glad you got everything squared away....

Mike


----------



## thefulminator

It's all done. It took about 3 hours only because I had to do some grinding, drill holes and paint the spacers I had made.

Rollrs45, you really had to change your safety chains? The distance from the safety chain lug to the pin hole doesn't look to be that different to me.









GM receiver.









Putnam receiver.

Looks like the Putnam needs less safety chain length than the GM.


----------



## Rollrs45

Maybe it was my model or something....???? My chains were just a little too short after the upgrade so I had to replace them. Now I'm curious, let me know if your chains work with the new hitch. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Katrina

The chains on mine were short by just a little bit after I added the putnam.
I just bought a second set of hooks and clipped them on to the first set and that bought me the extra inch I needed.
Keep in mind that the shank for the hitch is not only available in various heights for different trucks, but also in various lengths. Mine is an extra long shank that sticks out pretty far to give me a tighter turning radius without smacking my back bumper on the trailer.


----------

